# Construction work?????



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi I hope somebody can help.I am a shuttering carpenter with over 20 years experience I am hoping to move to Canada and work and my family to follow later .I attended the working abroad expo last week but it was very disappointing with very few stands there.I have heard that there are a lot of jobs but where is the best place to apply? I would be delighted if anyone could steer me on the right track


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

FYI, they are called Form Carpenters in Canada. Obviously most of this type of work would happen in a large city. Toronto presently has the highest concentration of condominium building in North America. Alternative locations would be Calgary or Vancouver.


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for that need all the advice I can get


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

My experience suggests you are going to have a hard time securing a job in Canada from Ireland. Unfortunately, most Canadian employers, while requiring resumes, will often not both to respond. It would therefore be wiser, funds allowing, to pay the province(s) you are interested in, a visit and go knocking door to door. Obviously you will have to do a certain amount of groundwork first before you do so.

As for construction work itself. Canada is like any other country. The larger cities will be where the most work is so my guess is you will have to plan around these if you want to secure regular work.


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for that advise Mike that makes a lot of sence.I am sure employers are sick of getting resume after resume.Would also give me an opportunity to see what things are like out there.Do construction sites open during the weekend? Do they hold work expo's and recruit workers over there?Is work as plentiful as everyone is saying? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Pa Ireland said:


> Thanks for that advise Mike that makes a lot of sence.I am sure employers are sick of getting resume after resume.Would also give me an opportunity to see what things are like out there.Do construction sites open during the weekend? Do they hold work expo's and recruit workers over there?Is work as plentiful as everyone is saying? Sorry for all the questions.


Yes it might make sense to assume employers get a good many resumes but IMO it remains good manners and certainly goo business practice to respond professionally, even if it is only a thank you note in confirmation of receipt. However, Canadian employers are particularly bad in doing this.

Some construction sites will open on a Saturday but not all by any means and yes some employers do hold job exhibitions but again, these are few and far in between.

On the topic of "Is work plentiful" Understand, Canada has not been left untouched by the Global recession but it has come through in a much better condition than most other companies and even then there are some provinces are suffering far more than others.

Without doubt, Alberta is in a far healthier state than most others and I would respectfully suggest you make your initial enquiries here (assuming you haven't already fallen for another province.

Much of the work in Alberta revolves around the Gas and Oil industries where big money is being made. Many workers will work a few weeks on and one week off and choose to commute into Northern Alberta from places like Edmonton or Calgary, much preferring to set up home nearer these cities than the more expensive oil and gas fields. I guess you pay your money and take your choice.

Equally you will need to bear in mind the variance in housing and general cost of living costs from one area to another which, trust me, can vary hugely so again you will need to do your homework on these. As a quick example, Vancouver housing is very very expensive while 300 miles North might be more than affordable.... 

Anyway, I hope these small pieces of info help. It is also correct to say should you need any further advice, there are always people on this forum prepared to offer what help they can


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post such a detailed reply.I have got more information from your post than hours of searching on the internet.I plan on going on my own at first and my family to follow later.Working on the oil and gas sites would be ideal as I will be there on my own for a while and would hope to earn as much as possible before my family arrive.Have sent a few resumes for work there with no replies silly question but if I was to travel for a few days over to Canada to find work can I just arrive up there? Anybody know the best companies to contact about this type of work?


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Pa Ireland said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post such a detailed reply.I have got more information from your post than hours of searching on the internet.I plan on going on my own at first and my family to follow later.Working on the oil and gas sites would be ideal as I will be there on my own for a while and would hope to earn as much as possible before my family arrive.Have sent a few resumes for work there with no replies silly question but if I was to travel for a few days over to Canada to find work can I just arrive up there? Anybody know the best companies to contact about this type of work?


No problem re replies, you'll find most people on here try and help.

Alberta has slightly different policies with regards skills workers. They have options to get people over and working a little faster than here in British Columbia. I know there are people on this forum who can give you more info on this. Alternatively, look up the CIC website, in particular for the province of Alberta and see what they say on there.

As another point of note, One of the major centres for skilled construction workers in Alberta would be Fort MacMurry. This is the kind of place you might find the best opportunities, just bear in mind accommodation here along with all this cost of living, is extremely high.... but if you get work here and aren't the kind of guy to P*** it up the wall, you'll make yourself some good money

Sorry I can't be of much help re the companies you should approach.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Have forwarded you a PM which I hope might be of some help


----------



## The Sweeney (Apr 2, 2013)

*Interested in how you got on?*

Hi,

Am a newbie too, from Ireland. Am just finishing my degree in construction management & I am thinking if immigrating with my family too. Same as yourself I will be heading over first with my family to follow. I would appreciate if you would let me know how you get on when you hit the ground over there. . . . Thanks


----------



## woodshed (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there I am a qualified plumbing, heating & gas engineer, who is looking at moving to Canada with my wife and young daughter. we are looking at somewhere around Calgary.
Does anyone know of any jobs, or can anyone help me in the best ways of doing this.
We have next to no money, so ideally want to secure a job before coming out.


----------



## jimmywiggles (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi woodshed
I'm the same as you 20 years plumbing experience and searching for a job for nearly 4 months. My searching has now taken to anywhere in Canada for work as a plumber, Its so frustrating to see so many jobs advertised for plumbers and knowing some of them would be so perfect! But no-one is offering an LMO for plumbers. If they are I can't find them?. You need to get there and knock on doors with your hand, an e-mail is to easy to either ignore or delete, when a potential employer might have to wait maybe 3 months for you to start work and he wants someone tomorrow. 
I also can't afford to get there as I've small kids too. And their arms are too weak to row the boat you and I are in.


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Know how you feel Jimmywiggles is there anyone out there that has actually got on a plane spent a week knocking on doors and more important got a job?Under huge financial pressure as it is so this would be a huge financial gamble for me if I didn't secure a job after that I would need a good pair of shoes to walk home.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I would get a list of companies you are interested in and phone them. Tell them you are thinking of flying over for a few days to conduct interviews and meet construction companies. Use http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/bscSrch.do to get a list of companies, you can filter by industry type, geographical location etc. it gives contact details as well.

Give them a brief description of your skills/career/jobs and ask would they be interested in talking to you.

Some will say yes some no

Once you have a large enough list of interested companies in one area, ring them back a tell them you are flying out in 2-3 weeks time and you'd like to email a copy of your cv and arrange to meet for a coffee for a chat about any positions they might have or any information they could share about getting a job.

That will kill a few more from your list and you should be left with a handful of companies who are actually willing to talk to you and possibly hire.

If you dont have enough companies left on your list (for me that would be at least 10, you need to make your own mind up on that) then make contact with a few more and explain you are flying out want to meet etc


Now you have guaranteed contacts, if you fly out for 4-5 days you can make appointments and at least know the flight wont be a complete bust. 

look at the process as a numbers game, if out of X cold calls you'll get one meeting, if out of Y meetings/cv read you'll get 1 interview, out of Z interviews you'll get one job offer.

You need to read up on the visa processes, LMOs, Immigration nominee programs. Your potential employers won't know about them unless you are very lucky.

You need to be able to walk them through the process, maybe if you are looking at a provincial region how the provinces are really helpful with LMOS and sponsored visas, how you can get PR after 6 months and your family will be putting down roots in the region. How the Province will help them with the visa process and its very straightforward. Its very quick, you could be working for them inside 6 weeks!!! In fact if they make you an offer and start on the small bit of paperwork by the time you get home, get your stuff packed and shipped you'll be back over and ready for work just as fast as someone who has to hand in a long notice period. ok so that might be over egging the cake a bit but you get the drift. 


Don't fly over and spend a few days walking around aimlessly, reading classifieds. That's just not going to fly unless you are very lucky.

John


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Wexford, that is a good advice, i was thinking of doing that. I even start the paperwork for the visa and will start to call a few companies, eventhougt my friend (who lives in Toronto) told me it would be very, VERY hard to find a job without a permit. 

Anyway thanks for the advice.


----------



## jimmywiggles (Mar 29, 2013)

UPDATE, a friend of mine just went to Canada with no expectations, if he gets a job he gets a job, if not he"ll come back and go on the dole, if he can't get his job back in the UK, and has told me its easier to get a job labouring or in mc Donald's where you need no trade Certs or any type of skills. and he's a trained electrician as he couldn't find a job with an LMO. He got a job within 3 weeks laying pipes. its cost him a good few pounds , flights and stuff traveling about etc. But, And using his own words. He's got a welly in the door.


----------

